
A Woman Spent 10 Years Collecting the Creepy Messages She's Received Online - aaronbrethorst
http://www.buzzfeed.com/rossalynwarren/a-woman-collected-the-online-harassment-shes-received-in-the
======
unimpressive
"She added: “I’ve also had a lot of terrified men message me things along the
lines of, ‘Hey, I think I may have written you something sort of weird seven
years ago. I’m really sorry about that.’ They’re scared I’m going to post
their old messages.”"

This is the biggest takeaway from the article for me, because it implies that
HN user corysama's prediction that attaching a small amount of risk to the
activity will have a significant impact on its incidence is essentially
correct:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836242)

